# Winter layout construction



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

As some our aware, I just finished up a small 2’ by 2’ HO scale layout (Birth of a new empire)

I now have started a 2’ by 4’ winter themed layout. This will be used for a train show in 2020, and as a test bed for using “snow” as scenery. 

There will be a bridge spanning a waterway on this layout....it’s still it the form scenery contouring stage..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great idea. Hope you make it a Euro themed layout. Beautiful scenery in the Alps that is totally unlike the Rockies.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

After seeing your 2'X2' I'm definitely looking forward to watching this one become reality.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I “fooled” around with getting the water installed. I use a piece of glass, that has a texture in it (pinwheel). I like using glass, as it it scratch resistant and using to clean in the future. The texture has a neat sheen to it as well.. For now, I added a piece of blue paper underneath, and fit in pink foam. Getting this set in place will be a weekend project.....cheers


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Beautiful scenery in the Alps that is totally unlike the Rockies.


If you've never seen the San Juan Mtns south of Montrose, Colorado, you're in for a treat. They're nicknamed the American Alps, with six peaks over 14,000 feet. The "Million Dollar Highway" runs from Montrose through Ridgeway, Ouray (You-Ray) and on to Silverton (of the Durango & Silverton narrow gauge Railway.) Startling ruggedness and beauty.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=San+Juan+Mtns+Colorado&t=osx&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I enjoyed your other thread and I look forward to following this one. However I think you may want to use a different color under the glass. Ocean water is blue because it's deep and reflects the Sun. I would suggest a more brownish color. Military Olive Drab would look more like inland shallow water.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, your right about the colour...I’ll have to experiment with different colours...the coloured construction paper sits on a piece of white styrene. I painted a scrap piece of styrene tonite, but its too dark(blue with green drops feathered in....)...Cheers


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Anxious to see how this turns out sir!!!

Absolutely correct Fire21. One of the most spectacular places on earth. Just got back from riding the Durango to Silverton train and witnessed the most snow I have ever seen. 673% of normal snow fall. Avalanche damage is incredible. Was able to get to Hurricane Pass, at 12,730 foot. They had cut thru the drifts of 20-30 foot. Animas Forks valley is under 100 foot of snow. Have never seen anything like it.

Headed back in July for the FJ Cruiser National Summit, then again in September. My favorite place in the world. San Juans are such a well kept secret. Many living in the state of Colorado have no idea about the area. Will try to post some of the photos I took last week.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Ended up attaching the foam to the layout. I used a water image from the internet under the glass........the valley was a lot of fiddling, and glad it’s done..a test sample of snow was done as well. Next week, the track will be installed...and a bridge fabricated...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I didn't mean to say the Rockies aren't as beautiful as the Alps. They are just different mountains and they both look different from each other in many places.

They are built from two different types of continental crust with differing compositions which gives each range a particular look.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Added some rock castings...pink foam roughed up and gouged..cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Painted the layout a tan colour, next up is to lay the track...I'm working on the plate girder bridge, and should be done this weekend, cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Track is laid. I used N scale roadbed as I wanted a lower profile for the track. The track is a simple oval,as the track is secondary to the winter scenery. The bridge still needs bridge ties installed from central valley. Also another coat of silver paint. 

The scenery starts next week..cheers


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You're moving right along, looking good.
Nice to get track laid and trains running.

Magic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i like it . i should make a lil one just for the heck of it


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Building a small layout is a good way to experiment with different techniques. I wouldn't build a large winter layout, but building a small layout is manageable with time and money. The cost is also much lower. This layout used 4 pieces of flex track. I figure when I'm done the cost will be around $100. 

I prefer having the ability of having a train that can run continuously, and that why I don't just build a small diarama. The small layout works well for photos, and people get a kick out of watching a train run. This winter layout, along with the "birth of a new empire" 2 by 2 layout will be be used at the Nanaimo train show next year. One will be set up with a Thomas train for kids to run. Easy to transport as well. I was at the show last year, and there lots of vendors, but not a lot of running displays. I was thinking as I saw family's with little kids that the show would be boring to them....cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I finished the bridge. I used central valley bridge ties, but I remove almost all the ties from the flex track, and mechanically fasten it to the bridge structure. I do this as the central valley bridge ties are for code 83, this method works very well. 

I also painted the bridge flat black, as it will stand out better in a winter setting.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m going to start the snow this weekend...I did some landscaping, but going to keep it simple...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Get some coffee brewing, this project is done....cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We need video, looks great!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very well done, sir. I too would love to see a video.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That does look very good indeed.

Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice, what's next?:appl:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

pure awesomeness


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the kind comments...

Some observations after completing this project...foam rocks are very effective and fast to complete. Literally took 10 minutes to build and add rocks to this module. I use a hot glue gun to affix them to the layout. 

I’m glad I added scenery before the snow was applied. There are 2 stages were I doubt how the layout will turnout (satisfactory to me), 1) after the foam work is done, and 2) when scenery is first applied. I think this is due to impatience. I really enjoy the finishing work of scenery (bushes, trees) as opposed to adding the base scenery. The one thing about a small layout is the fact that you can take it outside, and spray scenic glue without worrying about making a mess.

I also used grey ballast. I typically gravitate towards dark ballast (black, or brown). 

What’s next? I have two ideas that I think will be very interesting to the MTF...they are in the planning stages.....


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm looking forward to your next project.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Video as requested. The trees were reworked, in person they look much better..cheers

https://youtu.be/DQX6HPmMMWg


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I’ve put the layout in “storage”. The only side project I have is making “barren” trees (leafless trees). Also I plan on removing trees from my Burlington Northern layout for the winter layout, and repopulate the BN layout with better trees...It fits fairly well under the BN layout, but I move out when operating it...cheers


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

love it all.


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Great work! I really like and prefer the smaller layouts, and I appreciate uniqueness which your railway has in spades (I considered modeling Winter at one point).


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for enjoying this build. 

There is a lot to said for building a smaller layout. It’s generally a quick build, and a good way to showcase locos and rolling stock. Would I build another winter layout?...highly unlikely. But now I’ve done it, and can cross off my model railroad “bucket” list. 

Running a train on this layout evokes a different perspective with a model railroad, the white landscape has a calming effect. I’m lookingforward to seeing what reactions I get when I bring it to my local train show (Nanaimo, 2020)...cheers


----------

